# Rocky Mountain Instinct 930 MSL



## giko63 (24. Mai 2016)

Bin an einem Rocky Mountain aus der Serie "Instinct" interessiert.
Preislich soll's allerhöchstens bis zum Modell 950 MSL gehen. Würde eigentlich gerne zum 930 MSL tendieren, bin aber eher skeptisch, was die Ausstattung betrifft:

Gabel:  Manitou Minute Expert, 130mm _(finde kaum Angaben dazu ...)_
Dämpfer: Fox Float DPS, 130mm_ (der wäre wahrscheinlich schon recht gut?)_
Bremsen: Shimano M-506 Hydr. Disc, 180/180mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow _(passt wohl gut)_
Umwerfer: Sram X7 2x10 _(da gibt's wohl auch Steigerungspotenzial...)_
Kassette: Shimano HG50 11-36 10-fach_ (???)_
Felgen: Wheeltech Helix _(kenn ich nicht)_
Reifen: VR: Maxxis Ardent EXO Folding 29x2.4" HR: Maxxis Ikon EXO Folding 29x2.35"
_ (da würde ich wohl eher einen Schwalbe Nobby Nic oä montieren)_
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX 2x10 _(Aufpreis in höhere Ausführung empfohlen?)_
Bremshebel: Shimano M-506_ (???)_

Wie gesagt, das Bike gefällt mir sehr, bin ein Instinct MSL (viel teurere Ausführung) Test gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Das 930er stand jedoch leider nicht zur Verfügung zum testen.
Wäre deshalb froh um jeden Tipp! Sei es Erfahrung mit dem 930er, so wie's in der Originalausstattung daherkommt oder weiss jemand absolut empfehlungswerte "Upgrades"? Gewichtsmässig hätte ich natürlich nichts dagegen, wenns etwas leichter würde ...

Vielen Dank für interessante Wortmeldungen!


----------



## Catsoft (24. Mai 2016)

Tauschexemplare sind  IMHO:

Bremsen
LRS
Gabel

Der Umwerfer und die Schalthebel sind schon ok..

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giko63 (24. Mai 2016)

Danke Robert für die rasche Stellungnahme. Was meinst du mit "LRS"?
Investitionen in eine hochwertigere Ausstattung möchte ich natürlich nur dort tätigen, wo's mir auch einen wahren Mehrwert bringt.
Es stellt sich die Frage, ob mit den allfälligen upgrades nicht schon bald das Preisniveau des 950er erreicht wird...
Kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus mit den Komponenten, hatte bisher immer eine Fox-Gabel und war natürlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Über die Manitou-Gabel bekomme ich leider keine aktuellen Rückmeldungen / Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Dreamworks (25. Mai 2016)

Also ich würde gleich das 950er nehmen. Die Ausstattung des 930er ist gemessen am Preis einfach schlecht.  Ne Deore Bremse hat an so einem Bike nun wirklich nichts verloren.

Wenn man es vergleicht ergibt sich folgendes Bild...

Beim 930er würde ich Tauschen

Gabel = Fox 32/34 oder ne Pike etc.
Bremsen  = SLX,XT
Sattelstütze  / Reverb
Felgen später mal

Allein die Gabel dürfte den preislichen Unterschied der beiden Modelle rechtfertigen und ich behaupte mal das die Fox einfach die bessere Gabel ist. Ne Variosütze finde ich ein "muss" und ne gute Bremse sowieso. Bei den Laufrädern (LRS) da kann man erstmal mit Leben. Rocky verbaut da gern schwerere die aber recht ordentlich aufgebaut sind und auf jeden Fall halten. Ein Gewichtsrekord stellst damit nicht auf, aber die sind robust und brauchbar. Der Umwerfe ist ehrlich gesagt egal...X7 reicht aus. Nimmst nen anderen wie X9, SLX etc wirst du da kaum was merken.

Zum Ende noch,das 950er empfinde ich als deutlich hübscher ;-)


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2016)

du must einfach nur gut suchen;-)


----------



## giko63 (25. Mai 2016)

die vorgeschlagenen Komponenten von Dreamworks entsprechen eigentlich exakt meinen Wunschvorstellungen. Und der Rahmen, das ist halt Geschmackssache, ich finde das 930er halt bedeutend schöner. Hat jemand etwas konkretere Angaben, wie sich diese tunings ungefähr auf den Preis auswirken?


----------



## Dreamworks (25. Mai 2016)

giko63 schrieb:


> die vorgeschlagenen Komponenten von Dreamworks entsprechen eigentlich exakt meinen Wunschvorstellungen. Und der Rahmen, das ist halt Geschmackssache, ich finde das 930er halt bedeutend schöner. Hat jemand etwas konkretere Angaben, wie sich diese tunings ungefähr auf den Preis auswirken?



Wenn du die Teile neu kaufen würdest wäre das nicht so wirklich günstig. Allerdings kann man die anderen Teile natürlich verkaufen. 

Ne Pike liegt bei 600€
Variostütze 270 €
Bremsen 120 € 

Mal ganz grob. 

Wenn dir das 930er besser gefällt dann nimm das, Verkauf die Teile und schau das du gute gebrauchte im Bikemarkt findest, dann ist das ne gute Sache.


----------



## Felix_r. (7. Juni 2016)

Suchst du noch ein Rocky ?


----------

